#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  Which smartphones have best camera?

## Ritika

My only concern about buying a phone is its speed and camera standard. I really don't want to get disappointed by the cameras because i enjoy taking pictures. in that case, which phone could you suggest?

----------

